# 8x42 or 10x42 Binoculars



## Hooty Hoot (Nov 23, 2007)

I have owned several sets of 8x42 binoculars. I am in the market for some new ones and was thinking about purchasing 10x42`s. I am wanting to purchase a quality set of optics and would like to make the best decision between the two. Those of you that own or have used both, which do you prefer for our environment and why?    Thanks     H


----------



## urbaneruralite (Nov 23, 2007)

The 10x's I've used had less field of view. Considering the generally shorter ranges we use binos at in the Southeast, field of view is at a premium.
If you're looking for better utility from your binos, I'd think in terms of better lenses. Better clarity at a lower magnification seems to me to approximate equal clarity at higher magnification.
Optics are really hard to buy without direct comparison in low light. It all seems to be subjective to me.

I suspect a really high quality pair of 7x50s would be perfect for deer where I hunt, but I've never handled a pair.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 23, 2007)

I have a pir of Nikon Monarch 8x42's, and my buddy has a pair of Nikon Monarch 10x42's......you really can't tell that much of a difference until you get out to the really long ranges......say past 500yds.  For the price difference ...go with the 8x42's and get the larger field of view PLUS you will get a little better light transmission with the lower powered 8x.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 23, 2007)

Also consider that in general, the higher the magnification, the more any jiggle or tremor will show up. If you will be using them freehand, it's hard to hold the higher powered ones steady enough. You have to see for yourself what works for you. Most people seem to be able to handle 8x very well, but at 10x it starts to have bad effect on enough people to be worth being concerned about. The more you use them, the more it matters.

My personal experience is that 10x is my upper limit, and thats only with ones that fit me very well. I've tried higher and ended up just not enjoying their use.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 25, 2007)

For GA hunting, go with the 8x.  The field of view will be better and they won't tremble as much in your hands.  My dad has Swaro 8x32 EL's and I have Minox HG 10x43's.  I have compared them side by side many times.  The benefit of the 8X is the larger field of view.  The FOV difference in his Swaro's and my Minox was very noticable.  If I were you, I would go with a good 8x32 rather than 8x42's or bigger.  With good glass, the 8x32's can see well before and after legal shooting light, plus they are smaller and easier to pack around.  To be honest, If I were you, Id look for a good 7X binocular.  Minox makes a BD 7x42 BR asph. that would be a great binocular for GA whitetail hunting.  Cameralandny has demo units for $389.99, thier demo units are basically brand new.  For comparison, Binoculars.com has the same ones for $480.00.... Or you could step up to the Minox HG's in 8x33 that sell for $579 from Cameraland ($650 at Binoculars.com).  Minox are about the best binoculars you can buy for the price.  Minox used to be a part of Leica, so you know the quality is there.  The best part of buying through cameraland though is the customer service.  I have a self imposed problem with my HG's, Cameraland put me in touch with the rep from Minox, and the rep told me to send them back after hunting season and they would take care of them under warranty!!!  You simply cant beat that kind of customer service.


----------

